# 60 amp resettable fuse



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

NO. This is a parallel circuit it will not drag amperage from the starter to the tm.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

What horsepower is the engine?

Frank_S


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

25 hp.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

there are some pretty small AGM batteries that will run that motor, if you wanted to get another battery for cranking


----------

